# Ez Pass And Tolls



## John3640 (Sep 27, 2010)

Over Memorial Day weekend I drove from PA to the NJ shore using my EZ pass with no problems as I did with my popup for years. This was my first trip over the Ben Franklin bridge (BFB) with my Outback. When I got home I checked the EZ pass charges and was a bit shocked. I was charged $24 to cross the bridge! Normal car charge is only $4. Huge difference. Does anyone else cross the BFB and get charged so much? How does EZ pass weigh the vehicle? I've placed a call to EZ pass to dispute the charge but wont know till next billing cycle what the result will be. What do you think? My gross combined weight is under 14000lbs.

The BFB website has these fares posted:

*TOLL SCHEDULE*
_Effective September 14, 2008_ 
PASSENGER AUTOMOBILES, MOTORCYCLES,
SUV's and TRUCKS to and including 7,000 lbs. gross weight $4.00

PASSENGER AUTOMOBILES and TRUCKS
to and including 7,000 lbs. gross weight with one axle trailer $7.00 Each Additional Axle. $3.00

BUSES 2-Axle $6.00 3-Axle $9.00 Each Additional Axle $3.00

TRUCK, 2 or more Axles 7,001 lbs.
or more gross weight. (per axle.) $6.00

I hope this is wrong or else it will cost almost as much in tolls as it does in gas for me to camp at the Jersey shore.

John


----------



## mrw (Dec 7, 2010)

We get the same thing here in WA, paying per axle to cross Tacoma Narrows bridge. Luckily I have a Good to Go pass (our version of EZ). Makes a $2.75 crossing $5.50 when I'm towing. These days it seems like I burn that much up in gas sitting at a red light.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

The few times I have to deal with tolls I just deal with my ez-pass. That way I get the same charges every time. The last time I did it without the ez-pass, I paid almost $300 in tolls for a trip to Delaware, I know for a fact that the idiots in the toll booth didn't know and were just spouting off random amounts. Unless I wanted to wait for a supervisor to come I just paid it moved along.

On another note, I have passenger plates on my truck, but if I was to have commercial plates I would pay even more. I keep the passenger plates not only for that reason, but so I can go on the parkways as well.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 8, 2010)

Did you have a transponder in your trailer also? When we looked into the ez-pass for the RV they told us we need one for the trailer also. For that reason we didn't go with the ez-pass lanes. Just pay at the booth. If you don't have one, do you pay the full price for a trailer and that would be why it's so high?


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

I have been using an ezpass for a while. Purchased in NY even though I live in PA (it was cheaper). You don't need a second ezpass for your trailer, right on the website you can put in the plate for your tow vehicle and trailer and usually also snag the plate as you go through. I only had a problem once. I towed a friends trailer that wasn't on the list and got a ticket in the mail for running the booth. I filled out the section that stated I had an ezpass and they just charged for normal car with trailer and that was it. I have never been super over charged as you appear to have been.


----------



## John3640 (Sep 27, 2010)

Traveling Tek said:


> I have been using an ezpass for a while. Purchased in NY even though I live in PA (it was cheaper). You don't need a second ezpass for your trailer, right on the website you can put in the plate for your tow vehicle and trailer and usually also snag the plate as you go through. I only had a problem once. I towed a friends trailer that wasn't on the list and got a ticket in the mail for running the booth. I filled out the section that stated I had an ezpass and they just charged for normal car with trailer and that was it. I have never been super over charged as you appear to have been.


I also have a NY ezpass. I haven't put the trailer plate on the website. I'll look into that. The NJ ezpass doesn't need the info or a second tag. There are sensors in the road that count axles. I wonder if they can weigh the vehicle too. I have pulled a friends trailer through PA ezpass without any issues.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Did you have a transponder in your trailer also? When we looked into the ez-pass for the RV they told us we need one for the trailer also. For that reason we didn't go with the ez-pass lanes. Just pay at the booth. If you don't have one, do you pay the full price for a trailer and that would be why it's so high?


I was told a few different things when I inquired about it for the trailer. I was told I just need to add the plate to my current one. I was told that I need one for the trailer, and then I was told that I just go through as is and it will calculate.

I didn't add my plate and I just go through, I get charged the same rate every time, so I cannot complain. I cannot say the same about going through a cash lane though.

Now, if NY could just make the ez-pass lanes high speed like the jersey ones, that would be great.


----------



## John3640 (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm thinking now I should put a transponder in the trailer. This way it will be treated as a second vehicle and should cut the cost of the fares significantly.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

I once towed my business partners blazer on a trailer with the ezpass in it. I got smacked on my ezpass with trailer fees added, and smacked on his blazer ezpass as well. So I ended up double paying. Sounds risky to have two transponders.


----------



## funbikerchick (Jun 6, 2011)

I was told, when I inquired, in Massachusetts that I can tow my trailer through booths in Massachusetts no problem, but for out of state towing, I have to contact Massachusetts before I leave so that they make some change to my fastlane account to get charged properly in the other states. They do something to tell it my trailer information. If I forget to change it back, I get charged as though I am towing the trailer even when I am not. I figure it is easier to just pay cash when trailering.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

In Illinois, they have sensors imbedded in the roadway that can detect how many axles have crossed. When I return from a trip on the tollway, I always look up my account to make sure everything was correct. Over the past 3 or 4 seasons that they have been doing it this way, this seems to be just about the only part of the Illinois government that works correctly


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

It must work different for each state then. I just came through PA and New York and New jersey and I have one ezpass in my van. I checked my tolls and they seem alright. I am not sure exactly what the per axle rates are or whatever. I just drive.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Traveling Tek said:


> It must work different for each state then. I just came through PA and New York and New jersey and I have one ezpass in my van. I checked my tolls and they seem alright. I am not sure exactly what the per axle rates are or whatever. I just drive.


No transit cop pursued you after you passed the reader? I need to move to New Jersey.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

never had any issues. LIke I said, I have a New York ezpass. The PA one cost more for the same exact thing, so I bought mine in NY. Never had a problem. Went from NYC all the way to Chicago using it. No issues, and never had anything besides the one in the van.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

We also have a New York EZpass and have never had any issues. We have been charged the same whether we are driving our truck, van, or truck and tralier. We have been all over the East coast and midwest without any issues at all.

DAN


----------



## John3640 (Sep 27, 2010)

I finally received a credit to my ezpass account for $14.00. The bridge toll is $10.00 which is much better than the $24.00 ezpass charged me. I guess I will have to skip the ezpass lanes in NJ from now on.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

at least they refunded you. I just came back from NYC (to NW PA). Used my EZPass and only paid $32.50 for the whole trip. That included using the tunnel twice and the bridge twice, plus a couple turnpikes along the way.


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

We're over the Ben Franklin all the time (and back/forth to the shore) and we've never been charged that much. Something must have been off.


----------

